# Schwinn Dealer Information Center from the 1980s



## bikemonkey (Jan 21, 2022)

Schwinn Dealer Information Center from the 1980s.

Black plexiglass 20" long x 15" high x 7 " rise. No cracks or chips, just honest wear. The logo has a couple of tiny scrapes on some letters but overall is in excellent condition. There is a small strip of tape residue on one top corner which I chose not to monkey with - I removed the tape to make sure there was no hidden crack. The binders snap shut nicely and could probably kill small animals.

I am thinking $20 to ship this with good packing so it hopefully arrives like it is shown here. 

I will check in throughout the afternoon - I go to bed about 7/8pm EST and get up at 4am whether I want to or not - OPS.


----------

